# vom Game zum Film (?)



## LRK (30. März 2005)

Servus, sicher gibt's da draußen viele Leute wie mich, die mit Hilfe von FRAPS oder GameCam ein paar hübsche Szenen aus ein paar netten Spielen aufgenommen haben um diese dann später für ein eigens Video zu verwenden.
Soweit das.

K, in meinem Fall möchte ich die unkompremierten tonlosen Videos von FRAPS verwenden und dabei die 30fps und die Auflösung von 640x480 beibehalten. Gleichzeitig soll aber auch die Nachvertonung in mp3-Format und das Endergebnis ein Video für's Internet werden, also dimensionstechnisch noch downloadbar.

So, ich verwende derzeit das Schnittprogramm Vegas 4 weil ich damit schneller bin als mit Premiere und denke eigentlich, dass ich auch nicht mehr Programme brauche um ein Video in besagter Qualität zu kreieren aber ist dem auch so?

Weil ich beim oder besser nach dem Exportieren zu oft größere Katastrophen erleben musste wollte ich mal nachhaken, was ihr in diesem finalen Stadium tut.
Vor allem welche Codecs verwendet ihr (und wo gibt's die kostenlos)?
Habt ihr vielleicht auch Vegas?
Was sollte ich speziell bei der Produktion von Videos für den PC-Bildschirm beachten?
Macht ihr selber schonmal Videos mit FRAPS und Co und wie geht ihr dann vor?

Die Runde ist eröffnet. Ich meld' mich. 

EDIT: Und wie gehe ich vor wenn ich Videos nachvertont habe aber nocht nicht final rendern lassen will? Unkomprimiert sind das ruck zuck mehrere Gigabyte.


----------



## tarcus (30. März 2005)

Also, ich bin zwar kein Vegas-Experte, und verwende persönlich am liebsten Adobe After Effects 6, ist wirklich top das Programm. Wichtig ist aber wirklich (und da wirst du nicht drum rum kommen), das Video bis zum Final-Render Unkomprimiert zu speichern, da dies die bestmöglichste Qualität des Videos garantiert. Ich verwende für das Final Rendering eigentlich immer DivX, ist der beste und er ist umsonst
DivX Download


----------



## Erpel (30. März 2005)

LRK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> K, in meinem Fall möchte ich die unkompremierten tonlosen Videos von FRAPS verwenden und dabei die 30fps und die Auflösung von 640x480 beibehalten. Gleichzeitig soll aber auch die Nachvertonung in mp3-Format und das Endergebnis ein Video für's Internet werden, also dimensionstechnisch noch downloadbar.


Als codec würde ich dir in diesem Fall zu dem sehr bekannten DivX oder seinem Opensourcependant xvid raten, als Container avi.


			
				LRK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, ich verwende derzeit das Schnittprogramm Vegas 4 weil ich damit schneller bin als mit Premiere und denke eigentlich, dass ich auch nicht mehr Programme brauche um ein Video in besagter Qualität zu kreieren aber ist dem auch so?


Ich kenne Vegas zwar nicht aber so vom dem was man so hört und liest sollte das ausreichen. Zum Komprimieren kannst du dir mal Virtualdub anschauen.


			
				LRK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: Und wie gehe ich vor wenn ich Videos nachvertont habe aber nocht nicht final rendern lassen will? Unkomprimiert sind das ruck zuck mehrere Gigabyte.


Eine Möglichkeit um ohne Informationsverlust Platz zu sparen sind verlustfreie Codec wie Huffyuv.


----------



## LRK (31. März 2005)

Jo, ich hab' mir das Dingen mal gezogen und die dll jeweils in den System- und dem System32-Ordner kopiert. Aber ich bin mir ned sicher, ob das funktioniert hat. Erscheint das Ding dann als "Intel IYUV Codec" in der Liste oder ist das nur einer meiner alten Codecs?
Naja, zur Not wird halt einmal mehr komprimiert. Sind ja nur die paar nachvertonten Szenen.

Da fällt mir ein. Kennt jemand ein Sound-Aufnahmeprogramm mit dem man Sounds aufnehmen kann? Also so wie Videos mit FRAPS oder GameCam. Ich nutze derzeit No32 Recorder 2.0 aber ich muss zum Starten und Stoppen immer zwischen Windows und Spiel wechseln und das macht mein System nur schweren Mutes mit. -_-
Und kaufen werd' ich mir FRAPS und Co erstmal nicht.


----------



## tarcus (3. April 2005)

mal ne frage @Erpel:
Als Container Avi? Container hab ich glaub mal gehört, aber was ist das nochmal


----------



## chmee (3. April 2005)

@tarcus:
Container heisst, dass es keinen AVI-Codec an sich gibt, sondern nur ein "Container"
für verschiedene Bild- und Tonaufnahmeformate ist. 
Man weiss dann eben, dass es eine Windows-Mediendatei ist.
(MOV ist auch nur ein Container....)


----------



## tarcus (3. April 2005)

Cool, das wusste ich nicht. Vielen Dank für die Info!  ;-)


----------

